# Minidsp Dirac series Analog



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi is there any reviews on this specific model?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Hi is there any reviews on this specific model?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't know about reviews of the analog model but here you'll find some comments from users:
http://www.minidsp.com/forum/dirac-series-support/10161-my-new-dirac-ddrc?limitstart=0

Flavio


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Flavio thank you

I there any distributor's in New Zealand as I would like to try one of these first hand.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Hi Flavio thank you
> 
> I there any distributor's in New Zealand as I would like to try one of these first hand.


As far as I know miniDSP is selling worldwide directly... there are a few dealers but none in New Zealand:
http://www.minidsp.com/aboutus/minidsp-dealers

Sorry, the only thing I can think of for you to make a judgement before purchase is to download the free two weeks Dirac Live trial here: http://www.dirac.se/en/online-store.aspx
You will need a computer (that you'd need anyhow for initial miniDSP setup) and a measurement mic (you may choose an UMIK-1 that you will not have then to purchase in case you decide for a miniDSP processor)

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok thank you

Does the Minidsp Dirac Analog deal with reflections, I notice when I use the hands behind the head test the sound is superior in the high frequencies, more direct sound?

Looking at which one, connections would be from Pre amp > Mindsp Dirac > Power amp would this be a good option?

Thanks again


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Ok thank you
> 
> Does the Minidsp Dirac Analog deal with reflections, I notice when I use the hands behind the head test the sound is superior in the high frequencies, more direct sound?
> 
> ...


Yes, the miniDSP DDRC-22DA will deal with reflections as well as the other Dirac Series units, and it will treat them properly taking into account that not all reflections are the same... see the "some reflections are good, some bad" section in this document: http://www.dirac.se/media/12044/on_room_correction.pdf

Looking at which one I'd say that in your case the DA version could not be the right one,
if you want to place the unit between the preamp and power amp and your preamp has analog outs then you'll need the DDRC-22A instead in a configuration like this:








The unit has balanced ins and outs but appropriate adapters or adapter cables can be used to connect to components with only single-ended (RCA) connectivity.

This way it will be possible to apply Dirac Live room correction to all of your sources.

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you, I also have the attached AMP that I would like to look at for Dirac.
Other amp is Yamaha Z9 receiver which has Pre/Amp connections.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/131213/Plinius-Audio-8100.html?page=8#manual

Thanks again


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've a pre-amp with a built in DAC that is able to up-sample incoming digital signal to 24/192.

If I'm going to put this in between the pre-power amp, the analogy signal to the power amp will then be from the conversion of 24/96 (DDRC-22A) instead, right ?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The upsampled digital signal in your preamp would be converted to analog before going out to the mini DSP unit, which would then convert to 24/96, process it, convert back to analog, and send analog on to your power amp.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> The upsampled digital signal in your preamp would be converted to analog before going out to the mini DSP unit, which would then convert to 24/96, process it, convert back to analog, and send analog on to your power amp.


Yes, that's exactly the process.

What do you think of the alternative of using the all digital DDRC-22D, that you have tested, instead?
http://www.minidsp.com/dirac-series/ddrc-22d
I understand that his Audio Research digital stereo preamplifier has a DAC converter so if that can be used as an input and all of his sources have a digital output he may check a configuration like this:










If feasible that would avoid the conversions while maintaining the possibility of switching digital sources, eventually with a remote control.

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Flak said:


> Yes, that's exactly the process.
> 
> What do you think of the alternative of using the all digital DDRC-22D, that you have tested, instead?
> http://www.minidsp.com/dirac-series/ddrc-22d
> ...


That would certainly be my recommendation, IF the downstream power amp has digital input.

Edit: If the user is willing to get a DAC, and the preamp can be set to always supply 24/96 output, that sounds ideal to me. There would be minimum conversions, just one initial A>D 24/96, then DAC just before the power amp.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> That would certainly be my recommendation, IF the downstream power amp has digital input.
> 
> Edit: If the user is willing to get a DAC, and the preamp can be set to always supply 24/96 output, that sounds ideal to me. There would be minimum conversions, just one initial A>D 24/96, then DAC just before the power amp.


I don't know that Audio Research digital preamp but may be its built in DAC can be used this way...
sources -> miniDSP DDRC-22D -> built in DAC of the preamp and then all analog to the power amp.
What do you think?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Flak said:


> I don't know that Audio Research digital preamp but may be its built in DAC can be used this way...
> sources -> miniDSP DDRC-22D -> built in DAC of the preamp and then all analog to the power amp.
> What do you think?


The Audio Research DSPre does not appear to have "loopback" capability. Another possibility is:
All sources optical -> a simple TOSLINK selector switch (with remote) -> miniDSP DDRC-22D -> DSPre optical in -> DAC out -> power amp.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

By doing this (ie DDRC22D), that mean I can only make use of digital inputs into my pre.
The analogy input into the pre will not get any DRC, right ?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

tane0019 said:


> By doing this (ie DDRC22D), that mean I can only make use of digital inputs into my pre.
> The analogy input into the pre will not get any DRC, right ?


That is correct. It is a bit of a shame that the nice input selector function of the DSPre will be going unused.

Another option is the DDRC22DA, a newer version which has digital in and analog out, so it is functioning as your system master DAC. Use the DSPre as input selector, using mainly digital sources (it would also serve as preamp for any analog inputs), go TOSLINK digital out to a DDRC-22DA (same price as a -22D or -22A), using the using the -22DA as your system DAC, and then go straight to your power amp. The DDRC-22DA outputs are balanced, does you power amp have balanced inputs?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya - power amp is balance design.
A shame to by-pass & obsolete the ARC pre-amp.

Another way is to wait for miniDSP to come up with a DDRC which is 24/192 ADC/DAC


----------



## stanzani (Nov 20, 2013)

tane0019 said:


> Ya - power amp is balance design.
> A shame to by-pass & obsolete the ARC pre-amp.
> 
> Another way is to wait for miniDSP to come up with a DDRC which is 24/192 ADC/DAC


It i not just a matter of sampling frequency. I wonder how the digital aoutput stage of the analogue models DA and A is designed and sounds, as well as the power supply (it is switching I fear so it may impact the overall sound)
I'd like to have digital outputs for the A and DA units to have the possibility for an upgrade path


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Good question on DAC implementation. I have worked with several miniDSP units, but have purposely stuck to digital in/out units, like you are suggesting. Probably ought to get a unit with analog out to evaluate that aspect of the quality.


----------

